# What are those dcc connectors between locomotive and tender



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to dcc my old rivarossi big boy. What are those connectors that manufacturers use to hook up the dcc cables from the decoder in the tender to the motor unit in the steam locomotive.

There is this connecting piece found in bachmann and proto 2k dcc equipped steam engines
Where to buy them ?
Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If no one responds with an exact answer to your question you can
get the 'expanded' telephone type connectors at Home Deport or
Lowes. They have sufficient contacts. The flexibility of
the wires will be important.

Don


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Don,

Will these work too?

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/3x-Mini-..._Modelleisenbahnen&hash=item5657ceb8ed&_uhb=1


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

These are the ones I use. I also got some from my LHS.

http://www.ulrichmodels.biz/servlet/the-599/6-Pin-Micro-Connector/Detail


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

try: http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/category/189/Connectors-Multi-Pin/1.html


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like some very nice connectors being suggested and
it would seem any would work. The physical size and number
of wires in the connection will determine which to go with. But,
again, you'll want to be aware of wire flexibility since it will need
to bend without affecting the swivel between loco and tender 
on curves.

Don


----------

